# Do you drink a lot of water?



## Conspiracy (Dec 1, 2013)

The majority of what I drink is water. I don't really like pop/soda, I may have the odd can of lemonade but that's it. People get really confused when I go over their house if they offer me a drink and I ask for water. They seem to think I'm just trying to be polite and I don't want to drink their pop/tea/whatever. I just like water :/ It's so much healthier than pop and your body needs water. I'm lucky because the tap water where I live is actually quite nice.

Other than water I drink juice and milk.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

8 cups per day, not including pop/coffee/beer/etc...


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Water is gross, so I'd have to force myself to drink it. Usually add juice cordial to it and sometimes have fizzy drinks/decaf tea/coffee but avoid caffeine for the most part.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

Water makes up some 90% of my liquid consumption. I carry some around with me wherever I go. The only other things I drink are juice and iced tea, but that's rare now.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty much. I keep a gallon jug by my desk\bed area to always drink it and not have to constantly run to fill a cup. I have a liter bottle I drink at work also. I mainly drink water and coffee.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

I keep some purified water in my room at all times. It's all I drink at home. Out and about I still don't go crazy with drinking anything. I'll drink tea. Technically, water is all I drink.

I don't think I drink as much water as I need, but I only drink water when my body craves something out of thirst. Rarely I'll go out of my way and scarf V8, or coconut water.


----------



## pianodog (Jan 25, 2013)

It's much healthier than sugar loaded soft drinks so I drink it mostly. When I go out to eat though I usually order sweet tea unless the tea taste like crap, then I go with water. Sweet tea and water are really the only drinks I like.


----------



## wolfdream88 (Nov 22, 2013)

I drank water a lot as a kid, but as an adult have had to reacquaint myself with the beverage. Due to some dietary changes I've been making, I have been drinking more and it feels great!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

hot black tea is the majority of what I drink, but otherwise it's usually water, occasionally juice or milk. I like juice a lot but I always feel like the flavor needs to match with what I'm eating (my mind has a system of it's own for that) and most of the time there's only one type of juice available, so... I'll only have it if it happens to match with what I'm eating, or match with my mood if I'm not eating anything. I used to drink soda a lot just because everyone does, but I decided to try not drinking it at the end of highschool and I just found that I felt a whole lot better, and also lost a little weight without even trying, and it's also cheaper to just ask for water (though it's annoying that a lot of places don't like to give you decent sized water cups, or their water cups don't have lids). How much water I drink in a day depends on how hot it is what I'm doing and where I am. At home when it's not hot (or the air isn't too dry) I'll probably only have a couple of cup-fulls a day along with my incessant tea drinking. But I'll drink more if I go out on a hike with my husband, or if I'm doing some kind of cleaning that kicks up dust, or of it's hot then I'll have a little less tea and a little more water.


----------



## j87 (Aug 22, 2013)

I used to drink juice, but the additives were giving me asthma, so I've started drinking only water.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, I drink mostly water, I only have a coke in the morning and then for the rest of the day I have water.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Most of the time I drink water and if I really feel like drinking something else I buy apple or orange juice or make myself a mint tea. I don't drink anything else in daily routine. Rarely I make myself a cocoa or buy a Pepsi if I really really really want some.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

At least 90% of my daily liquids consists of water. Mainly because I have a lactose intolerance. It's not fun. I love milk and want to drink it more.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

The majority of what I drink is water, but I don't drink very much of it. We're not allowed to eat or drink in the lab I work at, and I have to lock the lab up just to go to the water fountain to get a drink, which is an inefficient way of getting a drink anyway. So I usually only drink water at lunch. I get dehydration headaches a couple of times a week, which sucks.

I really dislike sugary beverages. I'm one of those "super-taster" people so the sugar is overpowering and gross to me. I have no idea how people can drink that much sugar, and it annoys me that almost all individually sized drink options are super sugary. I like Honest Tea and Teas' Tea because they are respectively not that sweet/unsweetened, and I like coconut water for the same reason. But those are all expensive for some reason.

So most of the time I basically only drink water, iced tea, and hot tea either with or without milk. And at my supermarket where I used to live, they sold fortified coconut milk as a non-dairy milk substitute, so I would drink that all the time if I could find any where I live now.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

while losing weight, my relationship with food changed a great deal. All I drink is water


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah. Not a soda person, and never drink it. Never had coffee or tee. I always have a bottle or glass of water next to me. I sleep with one next to my bed.. Only other stuff I drink is alcohol, and juice from my juicer.

and lol at water being disgusting


----------



## sportsentertainmentfan (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, the vast majority of what I drink is water. I actually gave up drinking soda/soft drinks entirely last year (except in situations where there is literally nothing else to drink) and have had the whole "politeness" issue that @Conspiracy mentioned a couple of times.

Aside from water, I also drink milk and the occasional juice or cordial.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

The only time I drink water is on very hot days (summer). Btw, does sparkling water count? Like Perrier or Canada Dry? I just love its unique taste.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Yup. I do it out of boredom, actually.  Same with chewing gum. I have to be doing something, either chewing, swallowing, talking, listening to music, or picking at scabs lol.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd say I drink a decent amount. I also drink milk and sometimes juice. Milkshakes are good, but not very good for my mind. ;_;

It's not mostly for health-reasons either. If I feel really thirsty it's honestly the most refreshing thing to drink.


----------

